# Chemical Guys - No Hose Wash



## caledonia

I have been privileged enough to be asked to try out *Chemical Guys New No Hose Wash.*
This was the second time I have used it and so far I am highly impressed with it in performance, easy of use and finish left by the product.









The product description states 1oz for 1 to 2 US Gallons. So added 50mls to my 12 litre wash solution. Prior to using the product I tested it to check its PH, out of the bottle and made up, it retained a PH of 7. The product felt very slick between fingers and thumb. Which I personally feel is a must for any shampoo. Whether it is a no rinse or a standard shampoo. What was different for ONR and this product was these seems to be a bit of bubbles in the wash solution. But this did not seem to transfer onto the paint work. What I have observed is the bubbles diminish as the wash solution becomes saturated and this could be a handy addition, as it gives a visual indication when the solution and the polymers in this product are reaching maximum saturation. Much the same as other waterless washes. No Hose has in built water softeners, so water spotting should not be a concern. 











The purpose of today's demo was to show the cleaning ability of the product on an extremely dirty car with lots of road salt and grit attached to the surface. As you can see from the test I only used one wash bucket to fully test the wash media to the full. Transferal from the bucket to the car did not take place and the grime stayed within the water and not transferred back to the car. Which later showed on the drying towel. I was highly impressed with the cleaning ability of this product. It removed on average 85% of the grime with the first pass and after turning the sponge fully cleaned the area in question.
Before.




















After 50/50 with rear door.











Completed panel.



































I will continue to test this new waterless water product over the coming weeks and post up my thought as it get put though its passes on different tests and circumstances.
RRP for this No Hose Shampoo is £7.95 for 16oz. Bigger sizes will become available in time.
Gordon.


----------



## -Kev-

looks interesting Gordon, whats it like next to ONR?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Nice to see some worthy competition to ONR, its long overdue but unless it can undercut the superb ONR on price its going to have an uphill battle.


----------



## caledonia

-Kev- said:


> looks interesting Gordon, whats it like next to ONR?


I never thought I would say this Kev but it is actually slicker than ONR.
But I will continue testing over the coming weeks.



DIESEL DAVE said:


> Nice to see some worthy competition to ONR, its long overdue but unless it can undercut the superb ONR on price its going to have an uphill battle.


You have just mentioned my initial thoughts. At present it is more expensive when you buy 2 16oz bottles. Taking packaging into account. But once the larger sizes come in could well match or better. But I am not in control of the figures and it is only hyper theatrical on my behalf. Then again great addition for some to try a smaller size and save some money in doing so. If they get along with it. They will probably go do the cost effective root next time.

But ONR will take some beating, thats for sure.


----------



## desi115

Dont like the idea of that big ugly sponge on dry dirt


----------



## Ross

Thanks Gordon looks like I will be getting a bottle of this ASAP:thumb:


----------



## Spoony

Nice one Gordon!

Looks like a top product


----------



## VIPER

Nice review there, Gordon :thumb:

The thing is with these types of products, (and ONR being the most popular), is that it's all about the technique and using common sense. Any kind of waterless (or low water) washing method used in a careless way is potentially going to cause marring issues, it's just a case of trying to see beyond the foam gun and PW and adapt the thought process along with the wash process :thumb:


----------



## mkv

Good on you Gordon!....Beat me too it!...:thumb:
Ive posted a review too! 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=153513

It truly is a great new product..
I used your technique...Many, many thanks Gordon.

Steve


----------



## yetizone

Interesting stuff - looks like a product to keep tabs on and give a try. Many thanks for the test and write up :thumb:

Edit: A few thoughts / questions since I originally posted...

1. Would you use the same mixture to clean the entire car, or would you make up a fresh mix half way through? If the car is pretty dirty there's going to be a lot of dirt swilling around in that bucket!

2. Would it be a wise to use a light spray of the No Hose (or ONR) mixture through a pump spray bottle on the lower (dirtiest panels) first, just to loosen debris.

3. After washing, I've noticed that each panel is cleaned and dried individually. Why not wash say a couple of panels at once, or even the side of the vehicle, and then dry? I'm guessing its to retain a streak free finish, but if the user is going around the car with a QD, then I guess several panels can be washed first and then dried?

With a cold day here today , this would be the perfect antidote to getting the power wash and associated kit out


----------



## Relaited

Viper, doesn't any detailing product, tool, chemical, etc used in a careless way have the potential to mare and scratch?

Yet I do not see you or anyone else chase around the forum posting behid every product review that this potential exists.

I am respectfully challenging your thinking, as an industry thought leader. For some reason, this Water Smart Eco Detailing position evokes unneccessary notions of prejudice.

Some of my best friends use waterless ...


Gordon, nice review. Just what everyone asks for. Commentary with pictures.


----------



## Chris_4536

Nice review :thumb:


ONR has been a God-send for me personally! Yes I was aprehensive about trying it at first, as it does go against all the foam and bubbles *B.S* lol 

It still continues to impress me with every wash - less water, less hassle, less time, less (or zero!) waterspots, less rushing around like a headless chicken trying to dry a black car in any kind of sun!


----------



## pdv40

Do you need to use these products with a sponge rather than a mitt? I've heard talk of grout sponges which I assume are different to your standard Halfords sponge?


----------



## Chris_4536

Mitts suck with ONR from my experience, sponges help keep the surface wetter and therefore more lubricated.
Grout sponges are the softest by far! Especially after a few overnight soakings in a bucket of water, or a couple of machine washes. They will also soften hugely after a few washes with ONR.

The main reason for using a GS with ONR is the fact they squeeze perfectly clean - and deposit all their collected 'soiling' off the car into a rinse bucket in the blink of an eye :thumb:


----------



## jcentella

Chris_4536 said:


> Mitts suck with ONR from my experience, sponges help keep the surface wetter and therefore more lubricated.
> Grout sponges are the softest by far! Especially after a few overnight soakings in a bucket of water, or *a couple of machine washes*. They will also soften hugely after a few washes with ONR.
> 
> The main reason for using a GS with ONR is the fact they squeeze perfectly clean - and deposit all their collected 'soiling' off the car into a rinse bucket in the blink of an eye :thumb:


I've always thought about it but never tried. Is it fair to throw grout sponges in the washing machine with a bunch of mf's?.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## -Kev-

Relaited said:


> Viper, *doesn't any detailing product, tool, chemical, etc used in a careless way have the potential to mare and scratch?*Yet I do not see you or anyone else chase around the forum posting behid every product review that this potential exists.
> 
> I am respectfully challenging your thinking, as an industry thought leader. For some reason, this Water Smart Eco Detailing position evokes unneccessary notions of prejudice.
> 
> Some of my best friends use waterless ...
> 
> Gordon, nice review. Just what everyone asks for. Commentary with pictures.


only if not used correctly..


----------



## CliveP

Gordon,

Thanks for posting tihs - is this the same product that you were demonstrating at Autobrite last Saturday?

Thanks,
Clive.


----------



## caledonia

You know something Clive I cant remember. :lol:

But I am sure it was. I had decanted some into my travelling bag and thats in the unit.
Will double check tomorrow and post up.
Gordon.


----------



## liammc

caledonia said:


> You know something Clive I cant remember. :lol:
> 
> But I am sure it was. I had decanted some into my travelling bag and thats in the unit.
> Will double check tomorrow and post up.
> Gordon.


im sure you used ONR on the side of the jeep. can remember somebody askin about how slick it felt in the bucket.


----------



## caledonia

Thats possible too. :lol:
I had both products in the bag. But if I used ONR on the jeep it was No hose on the BM and C1 I do remember that much.

Will check in the morning.


----------



## wedgie

caledonia said:


> Thats possible too. :lol:
> I had both products in the bag. But if I used ONR on the jeep it was No hose on the BM and C1 I do remember that much.
> 
> Will check in the morning.


Gordon ,

It was def ONR used on jus'es jeep,as it was myself asking about the slickness so you dissapeared and came back with the no hose so that i could feel the difference in both products


----------



## Lump

Had first run with this today. And first try with this type of product. Am i sold, not sure yet. need to mess with mix to make it mine. But was impressed with the results. will have another bash at it and see how i get on.


----------



## GSVHammer

I'm interested in this GC Eco wash but would like to see it in action first. I'm booked on a Dave KG & Caledonia polishing course in March. If you read this Caledonia any chance of a demo of the product on the course day?


----------



## caledonia

No problem M8.

Sure we can sort something out on the day.
Gordon.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Looks very interesting. As a regular ONR user which I can vouch for even on the filthiest cars with no marring or swirl marks. Another product on the market is fantastic. Would be willing to do a trial if anyone wants to send a small sample.


----------



## Lowiepete

Am I the only one who is a tad horrified with the technique shown in the video? :doublesho
Don't get me wrong, anyone who's read my previous posts will know that I'm 
a strong advocate of waterless washing. The one point that I always advocate,
taking the lead from BigPikle's ONR video, is the pre-spray and allowing time to
for the product to dwell, before going near it with anything, be it sponge or 
cloth.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## caledonia

wedgie said:


> Gordon ,
> 
> It was def ONR used on jus'es jeep,as it was myself asking about the slickness so you dissapeared and came back with the no hose so that i could feel the difference in both products


So your the one that confused me. :lol:
Only j/k m8. :thumb: Easy done these days.



Lump said:


> Had first run with this today. And first try with this type of product. Am i sold, not sure yet. need to mess with mix to make it mine. But was impressed with the results. will have another bash at it and see how i get on.


Fire me a Pm Marc if you need to know anything.:thumb:



Lowiepete said:


> Am I the only one who is a tad horrified with the technique shown in the video? :doublesho
> Don't get me wrong, anyone who's read my previous posts will know that I'm
> a strong advocate of waterless washing. The one point that I always advocate,
> taking the lead from BigPikle's ONR video, is the pre-spray and allowing time to
> for the product to dwell, before going near it with anything, be it sponge or
> cloth.
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


Steve.
Where I can see your concerns. I will try and ease these slightly.
When the Eco section first opened its doors both Damon and myself embarked on a waterless wash system. I will not go into details as they are we documented. But lets just say it was not easy for members to grasp this idea.
Damon then brought the on set of ONR to the forum and again this did not go down well. People again could not understand the concept. With a bit of research from Damon the pre wash was developed and the video was born. Now this had great effect as it made life safer and easier for the members to use and understand.
Now this is not to say you still do not need a pre wash. But these type products can still be used with great care without inducing marring as has been demonstrated many time by myself to other members that wished to see, it in action.
Pre wash does have its place there is no mistaken this. But you must also understand. Just because something is alien to you as a user it still might work and you can work around this.
What did people do before the advent of snow foam?? It is a relatively new concept also and this meet with the same hostile responses when it first arrived on your shore. Seams strange now considering the use of the product now.

Now if I had to ask you to wash your car with 150Mils of true waterless wash. This also would seam alien to you. But as Damon will verify this can also be done with great car and attention. But we both feel DW as a community is not ready for this. As the hostilities would only grow once more.
Hope this helps explain. But the true nature of the video was to show people the cleaning power and also offer an alternative if they chose to try one. No hose is extremely more lubed than ONR, as a free members will testify.
Gordon.


----------



## Lowiepete

Hello Gordon,

Many thanks for your extensive reply. Of course, you're meaning to say 
pre-spray rather than pre-wash (I think). If the lubricating qualities that you
claim are there, then this is indeed another product to try. 

One question though. With ONR there's a polymer residue left behind. Is it the
same with No-Hose? The reason I ask is that on windows treated with such as
Gtechniq G3, the ONR residue I believe interferes with the water clearing 
qualities. I'm wondering if it'll be the same with N-H..?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Bbarnes

How many washes would you expect to get from a 16oz bottle? If using 50ml per bucket as done in this post that would be about 10 washes?

Sorry for the question, im terrible with oz to ml. Are there plans to bring out larger quantities and make it less expensive per wash?


----------



## caledonia

Lowiepete said:


> Hello Gordon,
> 
> Many thanks for your extensive reply. Of course, you're meaning to say
> pre-spray rather than pre-wash (I think). If the lubricating qualities that you
> claim are there, then this is indeed another product to try.
> 
> One question though. With ONR there's a polymer residue left behind. Is it the
> same with No-Hose? The reason I ask is that on windows treated with such as
> Gtechniq G3, the ONR residue I believe interferes with the water clearing
> qualities. I'm wondering if it'll be the same with N-H..?
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


From early indications. I am afraid the answer is yes. NH has these very same polymers and it does leave a tad of protection behind. Not a bad this unless as you say you have a nano glass sealant on.



Bbarnes said:


> How many washes would you expect to get from a 16oz bottle? If using 50ml per bucket as done in this post that would be about 10 washes?
> 
> Sorry for the question, im terrible with oz to ml. Are there plans to bring out larger quantities and make it less expensive per wash?


Going on what I use up here it is 30mls per 10 litres of water. But this could increase due to water hardness in your area.

Bur 28.4 mils is approx 1 Oz.

As for the bigger containers then yes I think there are plans to bring them in.
But David G would be the best person to ask on this.

Gordon.


----------



## david g

Bbarnes said:


> How many washes would you expect to get from a 16oz bottle? If using 50ml per bucket as done in this post that would be about 10 washes?
> 
> Sorry for the question, im terrible with oz to ml. Are there plans to bring out larger quantities and make it less expensive per wash?


Roughly 10 to 15 washes per bottle 
Yes we have a few gallons arriving Monday :thumb:


----------



## christian900se

David: is this going to be released in the US? I am interested in trying it out as an alternative to the venerable ONR and DP Rinseless W+G.


----------



## Relaited

So, Kev, Viper ... my question still stands.

If you both make comments about this product & process, that "if used properly" ...

Why single this product & process out ... why not post that claim on every single other post abut a wax, product, chemical, tool, equipment, etc.

They all have the same potential ... why when talking about "waterless" or ONR do folks seem compelled to put that in the conversation mix?

My point is ... aren't we beyond that now?

Or are we still trying to convince folks


----------



## christian900se

They state that because there are members on here who are not as experienced with these detailing products. It is best to provide more detail than less so that there is less to be misinterpreted.

I think that many are still rejecting waterless washes because it is far removed from conventional car wash philosophy for most. There is nothing wrong with showcasing the benefits and techniques for waterless washes.


----------



## Lump

Had another go today, upped the mix a bit and felt alot more confident with the product. Did two cars and wash was much quicker with this style. and i will be using it more i feel :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Nice one M8.
I does take time to master something that is essentially alien to you.
But once you get your head around thinks it starts to become natural.

Glad to see you are persisting and learning to work with products first hand

Gordon.


----------



## Leodhasach

I'm going to wait until I see these techniques in action first-hand, but I can't help thinking either ONR or this may become a viable solution that'd let me do a weekly wash on my car during term-time...which, considering I stay in a second-floor flat with no access to a hose, would be a big deal to me! :detailer:


----------



## GSVHammer

I was very sceptical about this product myself just seems alien putting a sponge back to a car now.
However I attended Dave KG & Gordon's excellent polishing course yesterday and asked Gordon for a demonstration of CG No Rinse, as I had read his post on the forum.
He guided me through adding the right amount to your water to get the lubricity correct and you can feel it through your fingers. He then showed me the correct technique to clean a car. I had a go myself and was impressed, I've ended up buying a gallon. Just got my tile sponges from B&Q today.

It's rained all day today so I've yet try it on my car. I should now be able to clean my car after a night shift without waking any of the neighbours up. I don't think they would take to kindly to me getting the pressure washer out at 6 in the morning.

Like most aspects of detailing it's the technique used the will or will not induce swirls on your car.


----------



## Maggi200

Any updates on this? How have people got on with it? I've bought myself some (well been gifted ) and was planning on using it the same way I would ONR (bigpickles technique). Anyone got anyhting worth adding?


----------



## Lowiepete

Compared to ONR, HFE can be more prone to changes in effectiveness due to
dilution ratios. With softened water, quite contrary to David G's response, the
number of washes could probably be 30 or more! Whilst there are quite obvious 
comparisons with ONR, the two products are entirely different.

To begin with, HFE will foam like the devil and that can lead to carelessness
when applying it. The foam can give you a false sense of security. Secondly,
if you "over-egg" ONR, you just waste the product and can impair its overall
effectiveness, though there will be little evidence of this on the paint. If you 
do this with HFE it _will_ leave a kind of "tide-mark", though this is easily 
wiped away with a damp cloth.

Unlike ONR, HFE is not really suitable for the proper waterless wash technique
that I use. Read that as "bucketless wash" - HFE on the MF cloths will just
get far too soapy.

Having experimented extensively with both, I think HFE really comes into its 
own on wheel washing - especially on properly sealed wheels, the job could 
not be made any easier - no pre-spray, no rinsing and no drying either! 

So, IMO there's room for both in the cleaning armoury.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Maggi200

Cool, so you wouldn't presoak the panel with HFE? I was planning to then doing the usual wash routine like I would ONR with a zymol sponge


----------



## Lowiepete

maggi112 said:


> Cool, so you wouldn't presoak the panel with HFE? I was planning to then doing the usual wash routine like I would ONR with a zymol sponge


There's nothing to stop you from doing that - you may have to play with the
dilution ratios. From a like with like point of view, all I'm saying is that ONR is
easier to use in that scenario. You may not find much difference. The one thing
I like with ONR is its constant reminder to be careful i.e. its non-foaming property.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Maggi200

Fair enough, I'll be being mega careful with it anyways. I fear that as the water here is particularly hard the bottle won't go so far  and I'll have to use more to get the lubrication and avoid the water spotting


----------



## dooka

Waterless washes have always seemed very alien to me, but this year, I am going to do some UFO research, and start to introduce this method as well another washing method..

I have always been concerned with dragging bits of grit/dirt along the panels/paint, and inflicting some sort of damage..

I understand these types of products encapsulate the dirt, and allow it to sink to the bottom of the bucket, but what about when it is on the sponge, what if there is dirt particles trapped, how do they not scratch the paint in any way, that's the bit I can't get my head around..

I guess the biggest problem find when converting, is the unknown, but once tried, and the hang of it has been sorted, then it will seem a lot less alien..

I do still have my reservations, but will bite the bullet and try it, only one way to find out I suppose..

Oh, and what does this stuff smell of, both the CG and ONR..


----------



## Lowiepete

qstix said:


> Waterless washes have always seemed very alien to me


Strictly speaking, neither of these products fall into the "waterless wash"
category. They both fall under the "eco" banner because of "less water" use.
Waterless wash products are those which are applied direct from the supplied
container, without any dilution. Of the 2 products, ONR is the closest to the
waterless wash because you can dilute it to around 32:1 with water and use
that directly from a spray bottle and wipe away with an MF cloth - just _not_ 
in a British winter!

No matter what wash-media you use, or the shampoo / cleaning agent, there is 
always a risk of marring. With this class of product there is one rule of thumb,
i.e. to allow time for the product to work after first application. The added
polymers and surfactants help make the liquid "wetter" so the wash process
can be quicker and safer. Once you embrace this technology, you'll probably
never look back...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## M4D YN

desi115 said:


> Dont like the idea of that big ugly sponge on dry dirt


exactly my friend :thumb: you just cant wash a car decently without good old water and touching it


----------

